# Webber, Portland or Moores dam



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Wondering if anyone has been out the last few days and seen any fish around. Thinking about making the long drive to try my luck. Was thinking this rain should put some fish on the move. Tnks for any help


----------



## GrandGuru (Aug 12, 2018)

Lots of fish moving East


----------



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

There around leaves and water clarity may be a slight issue rn. Cool down coming will have them in the mood to bite anything you throw at em soon. I like pink and white twister tails on a beetle spin or #5 blue fox super vibrax when I'm not floating skeins good luck! I'm expecting to see a good number of fish make it to Lansing with the water levels. Dont be afraid to explore creeks and small tributaries of the grand after some good rain


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

meatfishhunter said:


> Dont be afraid to explore creeks and small tributaries of the grand after some good rain


note*designated streams are closed today


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

slowpaya said:


> note*designated streams are closed today


I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but i assumed that designated trout streams are closed to trout fishing now. Does that also include salmon fishing? All fishing?

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Macs13 said:


> I'm sorry if this is a dumb question, but i assumed that designated trout streams are closed to trout fishing now. Does that also include salmon fishing? All fishing?
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


All fishing is closed on type 1 streams until the last Saturday in April.


----------



## meatfishhunter (Jan 6, 2015)

There are plenty of tribes of the grand stat stay open all year that get fish. Do make sure you arent on a type 1. Should have mentioned that. I'm un aware of any that close between webber and Lansing


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Tnks for all the help gents (troutking, riverbob). Launched my yak at a boat launch on the grand and put the absolute hammer down on some salmon. Mostly coho but did hook 2 big ole nasty Male kings. After it was all said and done ended up 5-18. All on custom spinners I make..... tnks again guys 

Burgundy


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Tnks for all the help gents (troutking, riverbob). Launched my yak at a boat launch on the grand and put the absolute hammer down on some salmon. Mostly coho but did hook 2 big ole nasty Male kings. After it was all said and done ended up 5-18. All on custom spinners I make..... tnks again guys
> 
> Burgundy


Congrats on finding the biters. By far the best I have heard of anyone doing this year on the Grand (legally). Maybe I should dust off the salmon gear and get out sometime this week, but my freezer is also starting to look pretty empty of venison.


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Tnks for all the help gents (troutking, riverbob). Launched my yak at a boat launch on the grand and put the absolute hammer down on some salmon. Mostly coho but did hook 2 big ole nasty Male kings. After it was all said and done ended up 5-18. All on custom spinners I make..... tnks again guys
> 
> Burgundy


 any steel hook up? yesterday I went out for about hour n a half, went 1 for 2, n boy were they fast n high flying, they were both around 10#s


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

No steel


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Kings and hoes, and a few smallies and 2 cats lol...was a pretty epic day


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Some pics.
Colors that worked.... gold, green, double green, pink, and white/pink (lost the only one I had on a bid old stinky king).
Colors that didn't work.... silver, chrome, blue, blue/green, orange/blue, orange/green .


----------



## Macs13 (Apr 24, 2019)

Trout King said:


> All fishing is closed on type 1 streams until the last Saturday in April.


Thanks

Sent from my LG-LS998 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## riverbob (Jan 11, 2011)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Some pics.
> Colors that worked.... gold, green, double green, pink, and white/pink (lost the only one I had on a bid old stinky king).
> Colors that didn't work.... silver, chrome, blue, blue/green, orange/blue, orange/green .


 looks like ya had a fun time, any eggs in them ho's?


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

A few... curing them as we speak


----------



## Gabe T (Feb 12, 2017)

Mr Burgundy said:


> Some pics.
> Colors that worked.... gold, green, double green, pink, and white/pink (lost the only one I had on a bid old stinky king).
> Colors that didn't work.... silver, chrome, blue, blue/green, orange/blue, orange/green .


Way to go man sounds like an amazing day of fishing 
I’m gonna make the drive up to 6th street early morning Sunday and throw the kitchen sink at em with the boys


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Gabe T said:


> Way to go man sounds like an amazing day of fishing
> I’m gonna make the drive up to 6th street early morning Sunday and throw the kitchen sink at em with the boys


Tnks, good luck when u go


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

meatfishhunter said:


> There are plenty of tribes of the grand stat stay open all year that get fish. Do make sure you arent on a type 1. Should have mentioned that. I'm un aware of any that close between webber and Lansing


ionia county line begins the blanket designation, except named exceptions


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

Anyone know if all this rain is trashing the river? I wanna head over in the morning.


----------



## riverwart (Oct 20, 2009)

Great pics Slowpaya, takes me back to my river days. Those home made colored up spinners are gold . Makes me want to make a West side road trip for some colored up beauties. Silver, dark, ******* tarpaper they are all fun to catch . Great stuff.


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

Does webber get enough steelhead to make it worth taking the drive to target them?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

would not consider it a destination for vacation.that doesnt mean on a highwater gloomy november day you wouldnt find a couple.getting some cohos in the upper river but no steel.im sure there are a couple around tho


----------



## FISHINGcuresALL (Jun 26, 2016)

When you put the squid bodys on. Do you run them on top of the weight?


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

slide the squid onto the bullit,yes


----------



## outdooraddict (Jan 24, 2012)

Anybody doing any good around the lansing or Ionia area. My son and I are heading out somewhere tomorrow. Any info would be great. Pm or what ever would be greatly appreciated


----------



## The Goat Roper (Mar 30, 2018)

I took a detour from a work function to the LANSING fish ladder yesterday to get an update for a friend. I saw a few salmon in the ladder jumping. And of the course the usual snaggers at the opening of the dam. Guessing they’re stacked and waiting for nightfall before migrating?


----------

